# speaker distribution hub for wine bar



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Big blue wire nuts. 


But really. Is there a volume control in each room or does he just want the single unit to just have a bunch of speakers hooked up normally?


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

It would be very hard to give an answer over a forum post, but here are the things that you must know:

If you are using standard 4 or 8 ohm speakers, then you will need a complex set of connections in series and parallel combinations so that each channel of the receiver sees no less than a 4 ohm load...otherwise you will let out the magic smoke from it. Volume control of each room would be very difficult with this setup. 

This kind of setup is best served by a "70-volt" constant voltage setup like P.A. systems use. That would allow you connect speakers in parallel by adding up the total wattages of the speaker taps used as to not exceed what the amplifier can do.

As for rough in, I suggest you run EACH speaker's line to the receiver location as a home run. (Unless you use the 70 volt system, then just home run each ROOM) 

A job this large really needs to be handled by a technician familiar with distributed sound to do it right, and to do it "remotely" means they would have to have ALL specifications, plans and cut sheets to design and layout the connections and control. 

Other wise you are going to get into a huge nightmare.


----------



## JustinG (Sep 4, 2012)

What style are the existing speakers? 70v, 8ohm? 

Here is a 8 pair speaker selector, http://www.russound.com/product_detail.php?i=1754


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

info on speakers? info on amps?


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

IMHO this should be accomplished with a mono 70 volt output amplifier and speakers with matching transformers.

Doing it that way allows you much greater flexibility in adding speakers.


http://www.storecomllc.com/SCE70VOLTPRIMER.pdf


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Need an amp?

At least 3 are good, two are repairable. This is my basement, I have more at the office. :jester:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

TOA...nice!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

BBQ said:


> Need an amp?
> 
> At least 3 are good, two are repairable. This is my basement, I have more at the office. :jester:


Rack mountable?


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

There should be rack ears.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Thanks guys, I'm still waiting to see the speakers and get exact specs. I'll post as soon as I have that info.

There is no need for zoned volume control, each room will be at the same level. 

Sorry for the vague initial post I should have all the info Monday.


----------



## GPM (Jun 17, 2012)

What they said...

Should have been designed before a single speaker was purchased. Just saying.


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

GPM said:


> What they said...
> 
> Should have been designed before a single speaker was purchased. Just saying.


Thank you, this helped immensely. I'll go back in time before he buys the stuff and let him know


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

First of all.


Never use impedance matching transformers and volume controls, you will lose most of your volume and sound quality. After more than 2-3 pairs on an 8ohm system, it gets brutal. Most inexpensive amps cannot run 4ohm continuous. Trying to series parallel a ton of speakers is ridiculous too. The more you add, the quieter it gets.
25v/70v is the way to go because you are trying to fix a poor design. With a 70v system the amp doesn't see the impedance of the speaker, just the transformer. You can a lot of speakers. You tap the transformer and select a wattage to feed the speaker at. As long as the total tapped wattage of the speakers doesn't exceed around 80% of the amplifiers wattage capacity, you would be fine.
70v sounds meh. Not bad, not great. But better than trying to halfass an 8ohm system with that many speakers. 70 volt amps are cheap.


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

I'll just stick to my old 1970's Pioneer. :laughing:



http://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=...X4leFeeldpOZcfSeKLHloeAQ&ust=1360217877263248


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Wpgshocker said:


> First of all.
> 
> 
> Never use impedance matching transformers and volume controls, you will lose most of your volume and sound quality.


I have no idea what you mean it is done often and works fine.


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

BBQ said:


> I have no idea what you mean it is done often and works fine.


When you use more than 2-3 pairs on an 8 ohm system the sound quality and overall volume suffer.
It is pretty common knowledge.
Depending on the type of switch you use, you can damage the amplifier.
Most inexpensive switches merely parallel the speakers. 4 pairs pairs of 8 ohm speakers creat a 1 ohm impedance. Most inexpensive amps cannot run below 4-8 continuous. 
The better switches than "match" the 8 ohm impedance to prevent your amp from going thermo nuclear are better for the equipment, but drastically reduce sound quality and volume.

Either way, bad results.


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Wpgshocker said:


> When you use more than 2-3 pairs on an 8 ohm system the sound quality and overall volume suffer.
> It is pretty common knowledge.
> Depending on the type of switch you use, you can damage the amplifier.
> Most inexpensive switches merely parallel the speakers. 4 pairs pairs of 8 ohm speakers creat a 1 ohm impedance. Most inexpensive amps cannot run below 4-8 continuous.
> ...


You had said impedance matching transformers, when would you be using those with an 8 ohm system?


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

BBQ said:


> Need an amp?
> 
> At least 3 are good, two are repairable. This is my basement, I have more at the office. :jester:


Have you and JoeKP been hanging out? :laughing:


----------



## BBQ (Nov 16, 2010)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Have you and JoeKP been hanging out? :laughing:


It is much more than that...
:brows::brows::brows:


----------



## Wpgshocker (Jan 25, 2013)

BBQ said:


> You had said impedance matching transformers, when would you be using those with an 8 ohm system?


Some companies use an impedance matching system in the selector to keep it at 8 ohms.

http://www.russound.com/product_detail.php?i=1753


----------



## zwodubber (Feb 24, 2011)

Time to resurrect this one, total 180 on his original idea but it sounds awesome.

Full specs and better pics tomorrow when I'm not on the phone.
























View attachment 30128


----------



## five.five-six (Apr 9, 2013)

looks nice from the front, lets see it from behind.....


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Someone found some money!


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

BBQ said:


> It is much more than that...
> :brows::brows::brows:


That's it. You can't hang out anymore!


----------

